# Bianchi 2011 Imola, 2011 Vigorelli or 2012 Nirone



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

Which of the two has better components?

2011 Imola vs 2012 Nirone

2011 Vigorelli vs 2012 Nirone


----------



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

And why


----------

